

The Year In Bing Searches - Flakes000
http://www.bing.com/blogs/site_blogs/b/search/archive/2013/12/01/eoy.aspx

======
victor27
Really, Microsoft?

Google does Zietgeist [http://www.google.com/zeitgeist/2012/#the-
world](http://www.google.com/zeitgeist/2012/#the-world)

And you do this crap? Way to level-up in the game!

